# guitar strap



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm looking for a nice guitar strap to go with my new Gibson R7. It doesn't have to necessarily be something specifically for a heavy guitar as mine is only 8.2lbs which is relatively light for an LP but if it helps relieve some weight then thats a bonus. Mainly I'd like something that looks nice.
I'm looking at the Gibson Edge Comfort strap as I like the looks of it. And it will probably make the guitar feel a little lighter. But yikes at $190 thats expensive but I guess if I find something I like I'll spend that much.
So if anyone has any recommendations. Some one recommended Action straps to me and I saw one that Keith Urban was wearing that looked nice. They maybe over $200 with the exchange though. Plus what ever it would cost to get it here.

Gibson Edge comfort:



Keith Urban wearing Action strap:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pete Schmidt Music Accessories - Leather and Fabric Guitar Straps, Drum Accessories and More

And he's a nice guy, easy to deal with.

Of course, there are always the tried and true Levys as well, 

Guitar Straps & Guitar Bags | Levy's Leathers

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

Have you checked Itailastraps?
Extended: Buy One, Get One Free


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The softest and highest quality strap I have ever used, I have a black and navy one:

The World's Finest Luxury Guitar Straps - Moody Leather

I also really like ElDorado straps. Found them in vintage guitar magazine, I have 2.

El Dorado Guitar Straps - Truly Special Leather Guitar Straps to Complement Your Prized Instrument


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

One of my favorite straps is a relatively cheap one from Levys...Woven Strap MPJG-SUN-RED - Levy's Leathers

There are variations on this and other woven straps they make.
Some come with a nylon backing, the one I have came with the garment leather backing.
Super comfortable, no break-in period. It's the strap I use when the guitar doesn't have strap-locks.

I've tried other woven straps with different backing and the garment leather would be my choice.
There are many other choices of woven straps there too, tons of choices.

Woven Strap MGJ2-007 - Levy's Leathers

I'm really liking these Haida straps...You searched for haida - Levy's Leathers

Thirty eight pages of straps...Straps Archives - Levy's Leathers


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

L&M has Gibson straps. I've been using the Montana which is soft. Here's some that looks similar to the ones you posted.










https://www.long-mcquade.com/files/18217/lg_slingshot.jpg

Here's another one.










Gibson - Fat Boy Strap


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chito said:


> L&M has Gibson straps. I've been using the Montana which is soft. Here's some that looks similar to the ones you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this one on the L&M site. I do like the looks of this one and its only $95. Best buy has it listed for $74 which I could probably get L&M to price match.
The only concern I have is that the review on the L&M site wasn`t favorable. Said it was cheap and uncomfortable. Guess I`ll have to go check for my self.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Have you checked Itailastraps?
> Extended: Buy One, Get One Free


If you look at those straps you can buy two elsewhere for less than the cost of one. The "Get One Free" in my opinion is just a marketing ploy. No one gives away free product, especially a $95.00 strap.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Pete Schmidt Music Accessories - Leather and Fabric Guitar Straps, Drum Accessories and More
> 
> And he's a nice guy, easy to deal with.
> 
> ...


Not a huge selection but what he has looks like excellent quality. I need a new wallet, so thanks for posting this!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> If you look at those straps you can buy two elsewhere for less than the cost of one. The "Get One Free" in my opinion is just a marketing ploy. No one gives away free product, especially a $95.00 strap.


The Italia straps are really nice, great quality. Have you tried? 
Where can I buy two for less?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

My preferred strap..and they are long also:

Long Hollow Leather Deluxe Padded Softy


----------

